#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Docu Night: Before the Flood

## ISA studentenvereniging

https://www.svisa.nl/activiteit/docuavond/

At our docu night, we will have a look at how climate change affects our environment and what society can do to prevent the demise of endangered species, ecosystems and native communities across the planet. During these popular documentary nights, our aim is to bring together both the social and educational aspect of the contribution we want to make concerning various topics.

Who better to educate world leaders on made-up climate change and a crisis that doesnt exist than an actor from Hollywood with zero years of scientific training?  Before the Flood

Leonardo DiCaprio has been chosen to be the United Nation messenger of peace on climate change. Did they pick the wrong guy? Join us at our docu night on Thursday the 12th of January 2017 to see how Leonardo DiCaprio proved them wrong in the must-see documentary: Before the Flood. In addition to this documentary, we will be discussing the relationship between environment and Islam with a board member of Groene Moslims.

Aanmelden kan via: https://www.svisa.nl/activiteit/docuavond/

----------

